# Trovoada a ENE de Messines 29-09-2015



## ecobcg (30 Set 2015 às 11:28)

Boas.

Ficam aqui umas fotos da trovoada de ontem á tarde na zona a ENE de Messines (a célula de Almodovar).

Ao final da tarde as torres eram bem visíveis daqui de Lagoa e depois, já ao inicio da noite, ainda consegui observar alguns relâmpagos a partir de Silves. Não deu para me deslocar para mais perto, mas foi o que se arranjou.

Podem ver todas as fotos na página da ExtremAtmosfera ou aqui
Ficam aqui algumas das captadas:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Set 2015 às 12:27)

Há gajos com sorte pah! 

Bons raios e belas torres!


----------



## ecobcg (30 Set 2015 às 19:32)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Há gajos com sorte pah!
> 
> Bons raios e belas torres!



Eheh. obrigado!


----------



## Teles (30 Set 2015 às 21:59)

Excelente!


----------



## actioman (30 Set 2015 às 22:20)

Belissimo trabalho ecobcg! 

Obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## ecobcg (30 Set 2015 às 23:05)

Obrigado pessoal!


----------



## StormRic (1 Out 2015 às 07:05)

Fotos sumptuosas! Os panoramas estão magníficos!

A grande célula de Almodôvar, realmente um espanto estes registos!


----------



## ecobcg (3 Out 2015 às 00:21)

StormRic disse:


> Fotos sumptuosas! Os panoramas estão magníficos!
> 
> A grande célula de Almodôvar, realmente um espanto estes registos!


Obrigado StormRic !


----------

